# Community > Resource Library >  Live capture vid

## Boar Freak

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FRsbA9uUU8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0mJMNyh9zM

----------


## outdoorlad

Good old kiwi ingenuity

----------


## planenutz

The good ol' days... with big hair a flared trousers.

----------


## dannyb

Thanks for sharing very interesting  :Thumbsup:  
OSH would have a fit these days  :Grin:

----------


## planenutz

> ...
> OSH would have a fit these days


Without doubt. You could argue that is not a bad thing though as a lot of guys never came home from those hills. On the flip side, the skills, the progress, the industry and the economy... all better for having done it.

----------


## Sarvo

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FRsbA9uUU8
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0mJMNyh9zM


Good one - had not seen the 2nd vid before

----------

